# is there much work out there for air con engineer ??



## lezboonz (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi all, hope everyone is well.
I just wondered if there's a shortage of air con fitters / service / maintenance as i really want to take the plunge now from UK. would a sponsored visa be my best way forward ?
Any advice would be brilliant .
Cheers 
Les


----------

